# Symphony No. 3 "Atlas"



## E Cristobal Poveda

Okay, Hi! Firstly, this is a work in progress. As of now I am up to 78 measures in the first movement. I'm writing this piece for the upcoming season of the Florida Youth Orchestra (of which I am a member, Sophomore here!)

I'm rather proud of the work thus far, but I am prepared to make edits. My main concerns are that I'm rushing my transitions.

here is an audio file
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3s36ehetWjpZFJsX0tYUV83bGs/view?usp=sharing


----------



## JamieHoldham

Would you mind, and is it possible to upload a .pdf file of the score?

I can hear it better that way.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

View attachment symphony 3.pdf


The digital score is rather primitive. I would touch that up after I finish the skeleton of the work.


----------



## Pugg

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> View attachment 95931
> 
> 
> The digital score is rather primitive. I would touch that up after I finish the skeleton of the work.


Looks impressive, seen as you are very young as I read on another post.


----------



## Vasks

Pugg said:


> Looks impressive, seen as you are very young as I read on another post.


Yes it is and yes he is, as he states in Post 1 that he's a sophomore in the Youth Orchestra.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Thanks for these kind words.

I'm about to begin another session of writing, so I'll post the updates.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I did s'more writing. Played around with dynamics, lengthened a few bits, and resumed progress towards the end of this moment.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxACzjuG_if-ZFF3ZlRPdzJtOUU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I suppose this isn't going to get much attention?


----------



## KjellPrytz

I have never heard anything alike it so it is hard to relate. I believe it is classical, i.e. not modernistic or post-modern, but the sounds are very non-realistic making it again hard to relate.
The composition certainly exhibits artistic creativity and you will probably develop this into something worthwhile, i.e. it is a good start. And since you have an orchestra I certainly look forward hearing them play your symphony.
I am a bit confused on what kind of feedback you are looking for since the work ends in the middle of nowhere, i.e. without coming to any direction, as far as my ears concerns.
So my conclusion is, it certainly is promising and please post again when you finished this movement.

Greetings


----------



## Ian Moore

Help me out here. What do you mean by this trill?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Ian Moore said:


> Help me out here. What do you mean by this trill?
> View attachment 96060


Yeah. All of those notes are to be trilled.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I FINISHED THE FIRST MOVEMENT!
HALLELUJAH

SCORE:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxACzjuG_if-X1U4MmYxSkZyOTA/view?usp=sharing

.WAV:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxACzjuG_if-cm9WdGxBN3hFaWc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I'm going to start on the 2nd movement, the adagio, now.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Anyone have any words thus far?


----------



## Pugg

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Anyone have any words thus far?


The .WAV drive won't start


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I sense a strong Dvorak inspiration.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f9i1xvqy4swynhs/symphony 3.wav?dl=0

Since google didn't seem to be working, I've tried dropbox


----------



## dzc4627

A very ambitious work. Overall I would enjoy some more concordance. It almost always seems like the music is without a solid anchor. The thematic material is a bit clumsy sounding to me, but I know many enjoy that kind of Stravinskian asymmetrical, off balance style of melody. 

I definitely enjoyed the sense of narrative and am excited to hear the future movements. You should definitely be more varying in your choice of articulation. A lot of the choppy sound can be solved by just giving some slurs to those woodwind and string runs.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Ugh writer's block


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Keep at it E. I wanna hear this finished! 

Will your piece definitely be played by the FYO? I hope we will get a recording of it, if so!


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> I suppose this isn't going to get much attention?


I'm not sure how familiar you are, but this section of the forum gets the least attention, but be patient. People check it every so often and reactions to your music will populate slowly over time.

:tiphat:

That doesn't mean a friendly reminder that your music has been posted now and then hurts, !


----------



## prasad94

I don't mean to be overly-critical, but I pride myself on being honest, as I wish others would be with me. It's the only way to know how to improve.

It seems that from both the score and audio, there is an inherent lack of "artistic maturity". What this means is that I think you are unsure if you want to indulge yourself or the audience with this piece, but you would like for people to recognize your efforts. There's nothing wrong with that, it's all part of the process of becoming a good composer, but the detail in the score is lacking for an orchestra. 

I imagine you're familiar with the effort it takes for an orchestra to rehearse a piece, let alone a symphony. If I were the conductor, judging by your score, I would not want to invest the time necessary to play this piece as the balance is lacking. Many of the players would feel left-out playing this, as their parts will not stand out. Example: the flute playing single-note trills over the other layers is very obvious, but it takes less than 5-seconds for a listeners attention to shift elsewhere, while the trill shifts to other instruments and continues on in a dull manner. The listener would therefore ignore that particular line, leaving it redundant for the players. 

Ways around this? Assume to yourself that you know how to write and read, but that there are so many books of great literature to consume. This is the fact in music. But don't just listen to the play, read the script. Get the full score of a symphony and listen to it while reading. It takes discipline, but if you look at score-reading like reading a book, you'll find there's always something more to discover each time you re-read it.

I'm no master orchestrator or great musician, I am a student of music like you. Please don't take my criticisms personally, I am merely sharing my two-cents that I hope may give you a perspective towards this.


----------

